

An Adobe Flash Exploit Leveraging JSONP Callback - infosecbuzz
http://www.informationsecuritybuzz.com/rosetta-flash-adobe-flash-exploit-leveraging-jsonp-callback/

======
gfxmonk
This writeup is poorly done, hard to follow, and ad-infested.

The source ([http://miki.it/blog/2014/7/8/abusing-jsonp-with-rosetta-
flas...](http://miki.it/blog/2014/7/8/abusing-jsonp-with-rosetta-flash/)) is
actually interesting though.

